# Heat press transfers on Jute



## anniebeebee16 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi peeps. 

If anyone can help.... 

I'd like to part print my designs on Jute bags and finish them off by hand but I'm not certain this is possible or whether I should just bite the bullet and buy a carousel to screen print 

My question... Can I use a sublimation printer to print on a Jute Bag or should I use a regular HP inkjet printer and which paper would I need


If not Jute. What material is best to use for sublimation print / heat transfers and can anyone recommend where I can get bags for sublimation print made ?


----------

